
Show HN: A Twitter/Instagram bot that (badly) attempts to caption a random photo - umpox
https://github.com/umpox/ImageAnalysisBot
======
umpox
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/imagecaptions](https://twitter.com/imagecaptions)

Instagram:
[https://www.instagram.com/computergeneratedcaptions/](https://www.instagram.com/computergeneratedcaptions/)

Takes a random image from Unsplash and attempts to caption it, posts to social
media if it's under 85% confident of the result - which leads to some
interesting outcomes!

~~~
bbody
Had a few chuckles, a little disappointing when you see one where it got it
right.

